# Confused - WorldMark Monday Madness Question



## alwysonvac (Oct 5, 2014)

I've posted the Monday Madness rules below - https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness/

I've never looked at Monday Madness before.  It states that you can have a maximum of 6 active reservations. But is also states 7 night maximum stay.

Does that mean I can't have more than 7 nights in total booked across all six reservations?
Or Can I have 6 active reservation each for a one week stay? 



> Normal booking and cancellation guidelines apply with the exception of the following:
> 
> - Monday Madness Pricing available for the advertised resort(s) only!
> - Pricing available for online reservations from 6 am PST Monday through the following Sunday at 11:30 pm PST
> ...


----------



## rhonda (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm pretty certain that you may have 6 active MM reservations each with a max duration of 7 nights.  

My experience:  I occasionally hit the '6 active MM reservation' limit where each of my reservations has a duration of 2-4 nights.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Rhonda


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 5, 2014)

Rhonda has it right.  You may have a total of 6 active Monday Madness reservations at any time.  Each reservation can be from 1 to 7 nights so you could have a total of 42 nights booked on Monday Madness.  

Normal Red season booking rules apply; for reservations for arrivals more than 10 months out you must book 7 nights.  The 7 nights can be split among two or more resorts using a Grouped reservation.  The nice thing about Monday Madness is that it includes housekeeping so if you use a Grouped reservation or set up a condo hopping trip you are not hit with multiple housekeeping charges.

One thing I don't know is that if you book a week on Monday Madness on one reservation, can you make a second Monday Madness reservation for the following week at the same resort.  That would give you two consecutive weeks, or 14 days, at the same resort on Monday Madness.  The way the rules are written that should be possible since it would be two separate reservations but I have never tried it.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks again 

I've decided to take advantage of Monday Madness at the WorldMark Reunion Resort for a mini-family reunion next summer. It's a great deal. I can get four nights in a three bedroom/three bathroom villa (Mon - Thurs) for $490 and that includes waterpark access for 8 people. Also, the timeshare rental rate is better than HGVC Open Season rates and I can book multiple rooms for my guests within an 11-month booking window. The cancellation flexibility is awesome too since it applies to both credit & cash reservations so if anyone in my party backs out I can still cancel their reservation. :whoopie:

I just can't find detailed pictures/videos of the WorldMark villas. I'm assuming they're similar to the Wyndham three bedroom units - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrmbn4NXUHw


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 6, 2014)

There are a few pictures of the units in the resort gallery on the WorldMark web site.  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ru/


----------

